# jacknife wanted



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

About 10 years ago Buck had a promo freebie. Small, 2"? locking single blade, thin pocketknife. Black plastic, nothing fancy. I have misplaced or lost it somehow, would like to find one. Or a similar unit, but that little buck was handy.

?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2013)

Klein tools makes a nice little knife like that , or at least did . I've had a couple of them .


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

This is what came to mind when I saw your description . I remember having a couple through the years . If I find one I will give it to you. I did a quick search ,but no luck so far. I probably gave them away already

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buck-425-MiniBuck-Mini-Buck-Folding-Pocket-Knife-Made-in-the-USA-425BKS-New-/380590152649?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item589cf0dbc9


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

That's the one. Figures it is 5:05 and they close at 5:00.

Thank you.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

And that link even had a link for another outfit called blade authority, but it was .07 more after shipping.

Must be something they decided to reintroduce.

Thanks again.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 26, 2012)

No problem . When I saw your post that one sprang to mind . They are great little knives. I looked everywhere,I must have given mine away like I thought.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is a Buck 425 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Buck-MiniBuck-Knife-Black-Silver/dp/B0001WAW1O


----------

